#ubuntu-us-dc 2010-11-22
<ashtray> whats up yall
#ubuntu-us-dc 2010-11-23
<ashtray> anyone here tonight?
<maco> hiya
<ashtray> hey
<ashtray> i cant believe there are so many ubuntu rooms  on freenode, even a DC room.  this is great
<maco> there is, theoretically, an ubuntu local community team for every state in the US plus the district
<maco> some aren't exactly active though.  the dc loco is fairly active.
<ashtray> so this group is "official"?
<maco> yes
<ashtray> oh ok
#ubuntu-us-dc 2010-11-25
<bcurtiswx> Happy Thanksgiving to all
#ubuntu-us-dc 2010-11-27
<crimsun> anyone headed to ToI this afternoon/evening?
<maco> not me. im at "home"
<crimsun> ah well, I need to swing by and say bye to merge
#ubuntu-us-dc 2013-11-21
<manchicken> Howdy all
<ChinnoDog> sup
<manchicken> So are we all going to meet up sometime soon? UDS seems like it wasn't terribly interesting to me this year.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2014-11-22
<swift110_> hey
#ubuntu-us-dc 2014-11-23
<swift110_> hello all
#ubuntu-us-dc 2016-11-24
<talpio> Hi!
#ubuntu-us-dc 2016-11-25
<swift110> hey all
#ubuntu-us-dc 2017-11-22
<swift110> hey all
<ChinnoDog> hi swift110
#ubuntu-us-dc 2018-11-19
<swift110> hey all
#ubuntu-us-dc 2018-11-20
<swift110> hey
<swift110-phone__> Hry
#ubuntu-us-dc 2018-11-24
<swift110> hey
